# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Lindos Lines [Λίνδος ναυτιλιακή Α.Ε.]

## vinman

Μία ακόμη παραδοσιακή ναυτική εταιρεία των Σταθάκη-Μανούσου..
Το έντυπο της εταιρείας με τα αξέχαστα Ιόνιον και Μήλος εξπρές...
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους λάτρες εκείνων των εποχών..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13387

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13388

----------


## vinman

Το αυτοκόλλητο της εταιρείας για τα παρ-μπρίζ των αυτοκινήτων..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13116

----------


## heraklion

Ξέρει κάποος τα δρομολόγια? Το Μήλος εξπρεςς είναι το μετέπειτα εξπρεςς μύλος?

----------


## vinman

> Ξέρει κάποος τα δρομολόγια? Το Μήλος εξπρεςς είναι το μετέπειτα εξπρεςς μύλος?


...Ναί,αυτό είναι και έκανε τη γραμμή απο Πειραιά για Κύθνο,Σέριφο,Σίφο,Μήλο...

----------


## nikolas200

KYΘΝΟ ΣΕΡΙΦΟ ΣΙΦΝΟ ΜΗΛΟ ΚΙΜΩΛΟ ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ ΣΙΚΙΝΟ ΙΟ ΘΗΡΑ
ΣΥΡΟ ΤΗΝΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΩΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΜΗΛΟΣ

----------


## milos express

μεγαλη εταιρια με ανθρωπους νοικοκυραιους

----------


## Vortigern

Αυτοκολιτο τις εταιριας!Μαλλον αυτο που εβαζαν στα παμπριζ τον Ι.Χ....   

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33057

----------


## BOBKING

λοιπόν η αερογραφία  του milos express από το φυλλάδιο της εταιρίας του  ..σε όλο της το μεγαλείο ..... 

1_milosexpress07.jpg
η συνεχεία του milos ....και του ionion (καμπίνες).....
1_milosexpress04.jpg
και το τέλος .. (σαλόνια,αεροπορικές,εστιατόριο)......
1_milosexpress03.jpg
καλή σας διαμονή ....

----------

